# E-Bike legality



## Brompted (3 May 2018)

Apologies if this has already been discussed but my wife and I bought two splendid pedelecs (Volt) which were absolutely superb. I say were.....
We had only recently returned to Northern Ireland after 33 years living and working in England.
What we weren't told at the time of purchase was that pedelecs are not legal here in Northern Ireland because an exemption passed in the rest of the UK to exclude them from being classed as mopeds wasn't passed here.
A war is currently raging amongst owners who refuse to register, insure, motorbike licence and MOT their bicycles as we would consequently then be banned from cycle lanes, tow paths and train travel as they would be classed as mopeds.
We are both OAP's and I have health issues resulting from an industrial accident so the pedelecs were excellent for us, however since a few have been confiscated as "uninsured vehicles" we have packed ours away until some sort of normality (?) returns here and the necessary agreement to bring us in line with the rest of the UK and Europe is signed off.
We have bought two new Bromptons while we wait but hills are once again a problem for me and the reason why we bought ebikes in the first place.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2018)

No idea, but unless your bikes can do over 20 mph without assistance, no-one would notice.

The assist function works well for the initial acceleration - I was quite impressed this evening how a lady accelerated without the 'over the bars effort' that's usually needed, but the assist is gone by 15 mph. You are in NI which would normally have UK laws ?


----------



## Slick (3 May 2018)

Yeah, I think it goes by watts on the motor and maximum 15 mph.


----------



## Ianboydsnr (3 May 2018)

I think that they are just not legal in NI, because of the issues with stormont and power sharing agreements between different factions, therefore the EU directive has not been passed, and it’s not deemed important enough by those put in charge in the meantime, there is a thread in the pedelecs forum

http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/threads/update-on-n-i-e-bike-regs.29093/page-15#post-435655


----------



## snorri (3 May 2018)

fossyant said:


> No idea, but unless your bikes can do over 20 mph without assistance, no-one would notice.


................but if "the authorities" do notice, it's a fine of up to £1,000 and a blot on your records. 
The NI Highway code differs from the mainland version, electro assist bicycles are treated similarly to motor bikes on the mainland.


----------



## Brompted (3 May 2018)

I could literally write a book on this case with all the details involved but the two previous posts sum it up.
The hard facts are that an EU directive wasn't passed here at the same time which it was in the rest of the UK therefore rendering pedelecs illegal as they would in effect have to be classed as mopeds.
Several pedelecs have already been confiscated due to them being "uninsured vehicles" but to insure them requires registration and all that goes with that.
Many continue to ride despite this ludicrous law but the cold facts are that if there was some sort of incident involving personal injury the rider would be liable for litigation and a personal claim. The "victim" would undoubtedly win because they would have the law on their side.
If I was to hire a van and drive the 80 miles south into the Republic of Ireland we could unload our bikes and legally ride all day until the batteries went flat.
That is of course providing that we didn't accidently stray over what is the unmarked border separating the ROI from the UK.
At that point we would be illegal and subject to the laws of the land such as they are.
The pedelecs in general use are legal regarding power output etc as in the rest of the UK (unless they have been modified) but not legal because of this oversight which requires a sitting executive which we don't have because of bickering.
I have written to several MP's and the Secretary of State as well as having a face to face in Stormont but all to no avail because "hands are tied" on this and indeed many other issues which will not be resolved until power sharing or Direct Rule is restored.
I am involved in the forum linked above and all details, opinions and recommendations are there.
I have started a monster and who knows where it will end.


----------



## Sixmile (4 May 2018)

Aye, it's ridiculous. A fella in work here in Belfast has an electric bike. He's still firing through Belfast every day on it. You'll need to find a real jobsworth of a peeler to pull you on this, but there are a few who'd probably love to ticket some cyclists.


----------



## Brompted (4 May 2018)

Good luck to him. I genuinely hope he says safe and free.
In my 67 years I have covered *countless *miles on 2, 4 and 18 wheels all over Great Britain. I always made a commitment never to make things easy for Plod.
Now that I am retired and only want a quiet life on a bicycle just like 60 years ago I refuse to use the pedelec...........just to keep that promise to myself.


----------



## andrew_s (24 May 2018)

Could be spreading:
EU rules that e-bikes need full motor vehicle insurance


----------



## Turdus philomelos (25 May 2018)

A very selfish, biased thought which I did not expect just popped into my head... 
_...maybe it's good reason then for leaving the EU._
Please don't barrage me, it was only a thought.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2018)

That appears to affect pedal assisted electric bikes, not electric assist pedal cycles.


----------



## Soltydog (26 May 2018)

fossyant said:


> No idea, but unless your bikes can do over 20 mph without assistance, no-one would notice.
> 
> The assist function works well for the initial acceleration - I was quite impressed this evening how a lady accelerated without the 'over the bars effort' that's usually needed, but the assist is gone by 15 mph. You are in NI which would normally have UK laws ?



I had one pass me the other day, heading into the wind at 17mph I was surprised to see someone pass, then realised it was an 'e-bike' On the country lanes round here no one did notice & he got away with it, At that speed I could consider one for commuting & ditch the car totally


----------



## kcflyer1957 (27 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> That appears to affect pedal assisted electric bikes, not electric assist pedal cycles.


I'm confused...is the latter one with a "throttle"? Seems backwards if that's the case.


----------



## kcflyer1957 (27 May 2018)

An update on my water issue. Last Monday I tried again and it did the same old thing - wouldn't power down. I put the bike on the back of the car and drove it to my LBS. Got it off the rack, put the battery on and....the LCD stayed off. Powered it on - just fine. Powered it off - it stayed off. All switches worked and walk assist didn't come on. The only thing I can figure is that it was on the rack the same position it was in during the rain and on the "dry" drive, air got in and dislodged any water. Since this is a holiday weekend in the states, I opted to keep the bike so I'd have something to ride - the LBS said bring it in if it started doing it again.


----------

